# Getting rid of mosquitos



## bobtheblindguy (May 15, 2010)

Anyone come across any effective techniques for getting rid of or controlling mosquitos?


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (May 15, 2010)

They sell a product called the "Mosquito Magnet" here, and prices range from $200 to $600, depending on model.  If you Google "Mosquito Magnet Reviews" you'll find several websites with comments from current and former owners of these machines.

     Apparantly, all of these machines work the same; they all burn propane to produce CO2 and H20.  That's because mosquitos are attracted to the CO2 we exhale.  The CO2 attracts the mosquitos, and then a vaccuum cleaner (basically) sucks them into a trap.

I guess a sure fire way to control the flying insects in your neighborhood would be to buy a bat house and mount it high up on a pole or on your property somewhere.  There's not too many things that can control the population of flying insects in an area as effectively as a family of bats.  And, they do it at night when it doesn't bother anyone.

I say "buy" a bat house because bats are very choosy on where they nest.  A properly designed and built bat house will be sure to attract bats who want to nest.  If it's not properly designed or built, the bats won't want to live in it, and it'd be a waste of money.


----------



## bobtheblindguy (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info Nestor. I will look into the mosquito magnet. I do know about the bats but I think the mosquitos out number the bats 1,000,000 to 1. Reminds me of the time we visited the Volo nature area in Volo Illinois. They have the largest bat population in the midwest and they all live in a old barn attic. Just after sunset they start flying out. First just a few , then more then they start pouring out like a thick black cloud. It's amazing to watch, but as we were sitting there in awe watching this we were also swating just as many mosquitos. So I come to the conculsion that even after the bats get their fill there are still a 100,000,000 left.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (May 16, 2010)

I guess if there were any good ways to prevent mosquitos biting, that information would spread like wildfire and would quickly become common knowledge.

As it stands now, about the only method proven effective is to slather DEET all over all your exposed skin, and I don't consider that to be a very good solution.  It's just the only effective solution, unless you're staying in one place and can use a stationary mosquito trap like a Mosquito Magnet or one of it's competitors.

Dragon flies eat mosquitos.  Ever thought of raising dragon flies as a hobby?  (The problem is that male dragonflies are territorial and won't live in close proximity to other male dragonflies.  So, that precludes raising lots of them.  Still, having a few dragon flies around would put the fear of God into the mosquitos.)

http://www.dragonfly-site.com/


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 17, 2010)

To help control mosquitoes make sure you remove any standing water where they can breed. An old tire laying around, trays under flower pots, gutters that hold water, bird baths, you get the idea. And when you get all your yard free of standing water your neighbor next door will be the source of the breeding grounds. 

Mosquitoes and chiggers, thats the mystery of the universe I'd like solved.


----------



## TxBuilder (May 17, 2010)

I use citronella , and lots of it. I was at my inlaws this weekend and they have the citronella candles as opposed to torches. It seemed to work equally as well. It won't get rid of all of them, just most of them. I've also read having a diet rich in garlic helps.


----------



## trader12 (Sep 28, 2010)

Making sure no sewage water accumulates around your residence is more than enough to prevent the spread of mosquitoes,,

_____________________________________
Termite treatment


----------



## edh (Oct 13, 2010)

"Mosquitoes and chiggers, thats the mystery of the universe I'd like solved."

I have changed my thinking about mosquito's and other flying insects.
Now I don't want anyone to think that I'm an extreme greeney or whatever BUT..

I have been working for most of the summer about 20 miles out of the city in Alberta's farmland. Wheat, Barley, Mustard and I think Flax field have surrounded me. Absolutely amazing to watch these crops grow up out of black topsoil and change the landscape into unblemished green and yellow carpets. Near where I have been working there are sloughs and farmers dugouts filled with water. We had a very wet summer.
I went prepared with bug lotion expecting to battle the bugs, especially mosquito's. There are none! Not a one!
The farmers around that area spray to keep bugs out of their crops. Not only are there no bugs flying around, there's no birds either. I guess with no bugs, you get no birds.
On the highway there are flatbed trucks ferrying bee houses around. To pollinate the crops I guess.
After working out there most of the summer, I miss those pesky mosquito's and especially those things like birds that go with them.
Forgive these prattelings of an old geezer. Imagine missing skeeters.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 13, 2010)

edh said:


> After working out there most of the summer, I miss those pesky mosquito's and especially those things like birds that go with them.
> Forgive these prattelings of an old geezer. Imagine missing skeeters.



edh, please forward your address, I'd be happy to have a mosqutio round up and ship all them pesky little critters your way.


----------



## frozenstar (Jan 20, 2011)

Very nice. The Mosquito Magnet looks great!  

@oldog/newtrick lol too funny!  I would love to send edh our mosquitos here.


----------



## Admin (Apr 10, 2013)

Alright guys, I need something that works that's not going to cost me my shirt. 

Suggestions? I've used most citronella products, they seem to be limited in their ability.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 10, 2013)

Austin said:


> Alright guys, I need something that works that's not going to cost me my shirt.
> 
> Suggestions? I've used most citronella products, they seem to be limited in their ability.


 
The price you pay for bragging about warm weather!:banana:


----------



## Fireguy5674 (Apr 10, 2013)

And now that you have finally decided to share a little warm weather with us in the midwest, you sent rain with it so we will have puddles and mosquitos as well!


----------



## drewdin (Apr 11, 2013)

I dont know if this is works but its floating around facebook, were expecting 2-4" of snow tomorrow so I cant say I'm going o use it soon but I am going to try it out:

HOMEMADE MOSQUITO TRAP:
Items needed:
1 cup of water 
1/4 cup of brown sugar
1 gram of yeast
1 2-liter bottle

HOW:
1. Cut the plastic bottle in half.
2. Mix brown sugar with hot water. Let cool. When cold, pour in the bottom half of the bottle.
3. Add the yeast. No need to mix. It creates carbon dioxide, which attracts mosquitoes.
4. Place the funnel part, upside down, into the other half of the bottle, taping them together if desired.
5. Wrap the bottle with something black, leaving the top uncovered, and place it outside in an area away from your normal gathering area. (Mosquitoes are also drawn to the color black.)


----------



## nealtw (Apr 11, 2013)

Looks interesting.


----------



## Admin (Apr 16, 2013)

drewdin said:


> I dont know if this is works but its floating around facebook, were expecting 2-4" of snow tomorrow so I cant say I'm going o use it soon but I am going to try it out:
> 
> HOMEMADE MOSQUITO TRAP:
> Items needed:
> ...



I'm going to give this a try and will report back.


----------



## Admin (Apr 30, 2013)

drewdin said:


> I dont know if this is works but its floating around facebook, were expecting 2-4" of snow tomorrow so I cant say I'm going o use it soon but I am going to try it out:
> 
> HOMEMADE MOSQUITO TRAP:
> Items needed:
> ...




I used a smaller version in a standard 16 ounce coke bottle. The instructions were followed otherwise and it didn't attract a thing. With the amount of sugar in it I figured other bugs would make there way in but nope. 

I will try a larger bottle, but so far this thing doesn't work.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 30, 2013)

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/one-acre-propane-powered-mosquito-powertrap/936458


----------



## drewdin (Apr 30, 2013)

Austin said:


> I used a smaller version in a standard 16 ounce coke bottle. The instructions were followed otherwise and it didn't attract a thing. With the amount of sugar in it I figured other bugs would make there way in but nope.
> 
> I will try a larger bottle, but so far this thing doesn't work.



Thanks for the update, I planned on doing it too, but not for a few weeks. Let me know how the bigger one works and I'll update after i try it out


----------



## Admin (Apr 30, 2013)

Will do. I'm going to be trying all types of products over the summer to find out what works.


----------



## Admin (May 1, 2013)

I went out and got the bottles today. Will be finishing off three liters of soda before night fall then putting this together.


----------



## drewdin (May 1, 2013)

Austin said:


> I went out and got the bottles today. Will be finishing off three liters of soda before night fall then putting this together.



I hope you stay near a bathroom finishing off three liters of soda


----------



## Admin (May 2, 2013)

It was an interesting night, but I didn't catch anything but moths. I'm going to pour it out and look at it closer, but it appears this may just not work.


----------



## Admin (May 3, 2013)

I caught some more moths, that's about it.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 3, 2013)

You do know what a mosquito looks like, don't ya?


----------



## Admin (May 6, 2013)

I do. I smash them daily. 

Still no luck with these traps. I'm trying something else tonight.


----------



## nealtw (May 6, 2013)

...............................


----------



## Admin (May 7, 2013)

The wife insist I'm doing it wrong. She found an alternate recipe we are trying to night. If she catches some I'll never hear the end of it.


----------



## nealtw (May 7, 2013)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPUmsMIuAK4[/ame]
You could probably make these look good


----------



## Admin (May 8, 2013)

I'll try that tonight as I already have the supplies.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 8, 2013)

I can't believe I sat there for 2:23 and watched water in a bucket...


----------



## nealtw (May 8, 2013)

oldognewtrick said:


> I can't believe I sat there for 2:23 and watched water in a bucket...


It's a people trap too


----------



## Admin (May 9, 2013)

Austin said:


> I'll try that tonight as I already have the supplies.



To quote my wife



> You can't use my good bucket to catch mosquitoes!



We didn't have a bad bucket, so I will have to go out and buy a bucket.

Stupid good bucket.


----------



## nealtw (May 9, 2013)

You wouldn't want to use the bucket she uses to bring water up from the crick?
What exactly do you use a good bucket for?


----------



## Buildaman (May 9, 2013)

bobtheblindguy said:


> Anyone come across any effective techniques for getting rid of or controlling mosquitos?



It depends on how large of an area you are trying to control and what environment the area is close to. I never hire exterminators so I do all of my own pest control. I live by a creek so there are plenty of stagnate water pools for the mosquito eggs to hatch in. I have to use more heavy duty pesticides over more area because they are everywhere lol. If I were you I would go check out this Mosquito Control page. They have information at the bottom on how to effectively deal with mosquitoes and figure out what solution is best for you. I hope this helps!

Cheers! :beer:


----------



## dthornton (May 9, 2013)

@ Austin, drew, oldog, and neal ... I think that original trap will work ... try using brewer's yeast in it. Mosquitoes' eyesight isn't all that good - they find their prey by the CO2 that we give off as we breathe. As yeast feed on sugar water, they give off CO2 (I homebrew beer; when bottling the finished homebrew a little sugar is added which kicks the yeast back into action. This is what carbonates the beer in the bottle). Probably more information than you were looking for, but the simple thing that makes it work is: water+sugar+yeast=fermentation= CO2; which attracts the little buggers and they should get stuck in the foam (if you don't have any foam on top of the water, then it's not fermenting). Yeast work best at 65 - 75 degrees; above that kills them, so don't put in direct sunlight.


----------



## nealtw (May 9, 2013)

That sound really good if you want to catch mosquitos.
 Have you noticed that there is not much comedy when some one tells you they built something and it worked the first time.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 10, 2013)

So, you're saying I can kill mosquitos and make beer all at the same time...awesome...


----------



## Admin (May 10, 2013)

nealtw said:


> You wouldn't want to use the bucket she uses to bring water up from the crick?
> What exactly do you use a good bucket for?



Mopping and house hold chores.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 10, 2013)

Austin said:


> Mopping and house hold chores.



Well, if you buy a new bucket, won't that be the good bucket? Then you will need to use the old bucket that is now the good bucket. I don't know, this whole mosquito removal is getting very confusing to this old dog...

But, at least we get beer outtta the deal...


----------



## dthornton (May 11, 2013)

oldog, that's the plan!   Make some beer, then let the mosquitoes get drunk on it, fall in, and drown! :beer::rofl:


----------



## dthornton (May 11, 2013)

P.S. ...... If you drink enough of the beer, you may not give a darn about the mosquitoes anyway!  :-D


----------



## Admin (May 16, 2013)

oldognewtrick said:


> Well, if you buy a new bucket, won't that be the good bucket? Then you will need to use the old bucket that is now the good bucket. I don't know, this whole mosquito removal is getting very confusing to this old dog...
> 
> But, at least we get beer outtta the deal...



That is the thought. Buy her a new bucket, I can have the old.


----------



## Admin (May 21, 2013)

I've tried the jugs with yeast now for a while, they do catch bugs, just not a ton of mosquitoes.


----------



## Admin (May 22, 2013)

I'm trying the bucket tonight. Will report back.


----------



## Admin (May 28, 2013)

Bucket with water works, but it's nothing special. It does not get a ton of them and more moths than anything, which I like.


----------



## nealtw (May 28, 2013)

http://www.megacatch.com/testimonials.html


----------



## Admin (May 30, 2013)

I'll ask the boss if I can buy one and see what she says.


----------



## Admin (Jun 3, 2013)

Starting tonight I'm going to take pics and do a series of articles on mosquito traps. Being outside at my house is impossible they are so bad. You can be out there for five minutes and get bit three to four times.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 3, 2013)

But you still wouldn't live anywhere else?


----------



## Admin (Jun 4, 2013)

Nope, mosquitoes are my biggest issue. Aside from that I live in a little chunk of heaven. 

The grass is never greener, every place has it's issues.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 7, 2013)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/...d10|htmlws-main-bb|dl12|sec1_lnk1&pLid=324430


----------



## Admin (Jun 8, 2013)

Interesting, I'll give some of those a try.


----------

